# Anlaufkondensator zu groß



## mitchih (14 April 2009)

Hallo,

bin leider nicht mehr ganz in der Materie drin. Ich habe privat einen Kompressor, bei diesem ist der Betriebskondensator defekt.

Verbaut war ein 30µF. 
Ich habe noch einen 40µF als Ersatz. Kann ich diesen so ohne Probleme verbauen??? Oder erwarten mich dann irgendwelche Probleme??

Der Kondensator erzeugt ja eine  Phasenverschiebung. Was passiert nun wenn er zu groß ist???


----------



## MasterOhh (14 April 2009)

Kapput machen kannste damit glaub ich nicht viel. Evtl. mal ausprobieren. Wenn der Motor brummt oder nicht richtig läuft, funktionierts nicht. 
30µF Betriebskondensatoren gibts schon ab 6€ das Stück bei RS z.B. .


----------



## mitchih (14 April 2009)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Kapput machen kannste damit glaub ich nicht viel. Evtl. mal ausprobieren. Wenn der Motor brummt oder nicht richtig läuft, funktionierts nicht.
> 30µF Betriebskondensatoren gibts schon ab 6€ das Stück bei RS z.B. .




Habe es mit dem 40µ Kondensator probiert, und der Motor läuft schon. Ich habe jedoch die Vermutung das sich der Phasenwinkel ändert und dann etwas beschädigt wird. (zu Hohe Stromaufnahme, oder unkontrollierte Drehrichtungsumkehr)


----------



## RobiHerb (14 April 2009)

*Toleranzen*

Die Toleranzen der Kondensatoren sind recht hoch, in der Regel +-20%. 30 oder 40 myF sind da fast drin. 

Dass der Motor davon leidet, kann ich mir sowieso kaum vorstellen.  Es scheint sich ja hier um den Anlaufkondensator zu handeln, der nur beim Start wirksam wird.

Ansonsten ein Link:

http://www.elektro-kahlhorn.de/Betriebskondensatoren---21_188_22.html


----------



## Solaris (17 April 2009)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Die Toleranzen der Kondensatoren sind recht hoch, in der Regel +-20%. 30 oder 40 myF sind da fast drin.
> 
> Dass der Motor davon leidet, kann ich mir sowieso kaum vorstellen.  Es scheint sich ja hier um den Anlaufkondensator zu handeln, der nur beim Start wirksam wird.



Ich denke mal das der Kondensator in dem Kompressor ein Betriebskondensator und kein Anlaufkondensator ist. Betriebskondensatoren haben meist eine Toleranz von +-5%, bei 30µF also 28,5µF bis 31,5µF und bei 40µF dann 38µF bis 42µF. Wenn der Kondensator größer wird dann steigt auch der Strom auf dieser Wicklung. Im Ernstfalle wird der Motor zu heiß oder der Kondensator raucht ab oder beides. 
Da diese Kondensatoren nicht so kostenintensiv sind würde ich immer den genauen Typ ersetzen. Und vorher prüfen auf Anlaufkondensator oder Betriebskondensator! Anlaufkondensatoren werden nach dem Anlauf weggeschaltet, das ist aber bei so einem Kompressor nicht üblich, also wird das ein Betriebskondensator sein.


----------



## Matthias1958 (20 April 2009)

Da gibt es doch die Faustformel zum errechnen des C.

66µF pro 1kW war das glaub ich.


----------

